# ASK RCI Forum no longer staffed by RCI 7/27/07



## TUGBrian

This is just a temporary note to inform users that after a full month of no communication between Madge and TUG, and no participation in the forum...it would appear that RCI has chosen to discontinue their staffing of this forum without any notification or warning to TUG.

You can feel free to post any and all questions related to RCI here, as there are many very knowledgable individuals that will be happy to answer them, however we no longer expect an official RCI answer.

As always however inquiries and comments can be directed at the usual email

feedback@rci.com  (with TUG in the subject line)

We would like to thank RCI for its very long term participation here and all the help Madge has provided to users over the years....and are very sorry to see you go.

*Edit - new note.

Unless you have some new information to bring to light regarding the situation, starting a new thread about "what happened to RCI" is pointless so I would urge you to refrain from doing so in the future.


----------



## TravelSFO

*Would it make sense to change the forum name?*

How about "Ask ABOUT RCI?"

Or, archive "Ask RCI" and create a new forum for questions concerning RCI.


----------



## wilmark

*Are you for real?*

They disconnect without any communication or warning? And you graciously thank them? Does RCI live somewhere in an unknown cave? Something does not add up here.

Personally i think there are too many unanswered, repeating and vexing issues with RCI and their interest in using TUGS as a PR vehicle is not working anymore. It exposes the many issues publicly where prospective buyers and timeshare owners may feel that the need to dig deeper. One look at their misaligned focus advertising and loss of benefits, increased unsubstantiated charges, apparent abuse of deposited inventory - Its not surprising.


----------



## TUGBrian

I thanked them for their prior years of participation here....not for leaving.


----------

